# EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. 4 ANNUAL B.B.Q.



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WILL POST UP FLYER SOON..... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

Hell yeah ! A day before my b-day ! I can start celebrating early


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DAMN IM GOING TO HAVE TO MISS THIS ONE ILL BE IN PORTLAND FOR THE LRM SHOW


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

viejitos will be there  what up ralf :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Jun 23 2006, 12:31 AM~5654810
> *viejitos will be there  what up ralf :biggrin:
> *


whats cracken jimmy :biggrin: cant wait to hit your show so i can win the reving of the pipes contest


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 23 2006, 08:41 AM~5656164
> *whats cracken jimmy  :biggrin: cant wait to hit your show so i can win the reving of the pipes contest
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 22 2006, 09:01 PM~5654100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DUKES Santa Clara Co will be there.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

if you got some flyers drop me some off and ill give them out for you


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 25 2006, 11:16 AM~5665521
> *if you got some flyers drop me some off and ill give them out for you
> *


sounds good ill be in there on monday.... thanks homie


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 25 2006, 11:27 AM~5665961
> *sounds good ill be in there on monday.... thanks homie
> *


no prob anytime


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

B.B.Q.....Hell yea!!...:biggrin: Count me in :thumbsup:. 





Big Joe


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

VIEJITOS WILL BE OUT THERE


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

HOPEFULLY ILL BE ROLLIN BY THEN :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

make sure u have enough Diet soda my Dr. said I'm Diabetic 

oooohhhh the hell with it make sure u got enough beer :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Jun 26 2006, 01:31 AM~5668773
> *B.B.Q.....Hell yea!!...:biggrin:  Count me in  :thumbsup:.
> Big Joe
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jun 26 2006, 10:15 AM~5669800
> *VIEJITOS WILL BE OUT THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Jun 26 2006, 10:17 AM~5669806
> *HOPEFULLY ILL BE ROLLIN BY THEN :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jun 26 2006, 10:21 AM~5669830
> *make sure u have enough Diet soda my Dr. said I'm Diabetic
> 
> oooohhhh the hell with it make sure u got enough beer :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: will have plenty of that ill make sure we bring some diet cokes to


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 22 2006, 10:01 PM~5654100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

1 more month so we can get some free food that don't involved FOOD STAMPS :biggrin: well I hope so anyways :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be out there....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 5 2006, 09:25 AM~5718518
> *1 more month so we can get some free food that don't involved FOOD STAMPS :biggrin:  well  I hope so anyways :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jul 5 2006, 12:11 PM~5719412
> *Bay Area Bosses will be out there....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for ralphie and friends 

:biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 12 2006, 02:22 AM~5757965
> *ttt for ralphie and friends
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS WILL B OUT THERE FO SHO :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so are there goin to be any hot salsas or should I bring some :burn:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 12 2006, 02:32 PM~5760714
> *so are there goin to be any hot salsas or should I bring some :burn:
> *


  o yeah


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

can i come ?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 12 2006, 09:28 PM~5763491
> *can i come ?
> *


allways welcomed


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 12 2006, 08:28 PM~5763491
> *can i come ?
> *


:scrutinize:




:biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
t
for a free b.b.q. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

YOU CANT BEAT A FREE BBQ!!!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

but we sure can beat all the clubs in the beer chugglin contest :0 
408Ryders beer chugglin champions :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 15 2006, 10:35 AM~5777628
> *but we sure can beat all the clubs in the beer chugglin contest :0
> 408Ryders beer chugglin champions :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

whats the record in the beer chug?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 16 2006, 11:00 AM~5782072
> *whats the record in the beer chug?
> *


 :dunno: i dont thinck we timed it last time it was just straight chuggin goin on :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

The only way to live. u know what I mean


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

big mike with the green 64drop will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jul 16 2006, 09:25 PM~5785300
> *big mike with the green 64drop will be there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


fo sho homie :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 16 2006, 07:19 PM~5784530
> *  The only way to live. u know what I mean
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1 True Supporter (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 15 2006, 09:35 AM~5777628
> *but we sure can beat all the clubs in the beer chugglin contest :0
> 408Ryders beer chugglin champions :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: I have a question is the beer chugging contest only open to club members or are 
independent riders welcome to participate too?  :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1 True Supporter_@Jul 17 2006, 09:37 PM~5791477
> *:uh: I have a question is the beer chugging contest only open to club members or are
> independent riders welcome to participate too?      :biggrin:
> *


its a 5 person beer chug contest so if you have five heads i dont see why not or we myte just make it a heads up contest.  with all the clubs


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 17 2006, 10:32 PM~5792231
> *its a 5 person beer chug contest so if you have five heads i dont see why not or we myte just make it a heads up contest.  with all the clubs
> *



Right on Bro, we have some good drinkers too.   Can't wait!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

looks like the beer chuggin contest is starting to heat up lol.. so whats the beer of choice!!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

anything with alcohol and none of that wheat beer :barf:


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 19 2006, 09:32 AM~5802206
> *looks like the beer chuggin contest is starting to heat up lol.. so whats the beer of choice!!
> *






















:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 19 2006, 12:43 PM~5803118
> *anything with alcohol and none of that wheat beer :barf:
> *


lol no wheat just coronas and tecate


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 19 2006, 10:32 AM~5802206
> *looks like the beer chuggin contest is starting to heat up lol.. so whats the beer of choice!!
> *


either corona or tecate


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SUP PARTNA :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

damn it.................


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 19 2006, 11:16 PM~5806664
> *SUP PARTNA :cheesy:
> *


whats cracken lou :cheesy:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 19 2006, 10:20 PM~5806703
> *whats cracken  lou  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

update:
dash plaques will be givin to the fisrt 50 cars 
trophies will also be givin 
most members
best truck, best car, best bike
tug awar champions 
beer chug champions 
5.20 toss champion 
we will be also be handing out our 4 annual tshirt 4 thows who participate (free) while supplies last 
more to come..................


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

roll call whos all goin to attend?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
WHO ELSE?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

when is it again?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 20 2006, 11:00 PM~5814018
> *when is it again?
> *


augs.5 at heller park :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 19 2006, 11:43 AM~5803118
> *anything with alcohol and none of that wheat beer :barf:
> *


Come on George! you dont even drink  plus you know wheat beer is the choice of beer for the club :biggrin: HEFEWEIZEN :twak:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTT 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 63REASONS (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2006, 10:46 PM~5813953
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


 luxurious will be there


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 21 2006, 08:50 AM~5815537
> *Come on George! you dont even drink    plus you know wheat beer is the choice of beer for the club :biggrin: HEFEWEIZEN :twak:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
WHO ELSE?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2006, 10:57 AM~5816594
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


What's up Ralph? Hey I talked to my homie who painted my Suburban and he said he will bring it up at his meeting this Sunday and they would try to make it. He is from Royal Cruisers.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 21 2006, 12:10 PM~5816696
> *What's up Ralph?  Hey I talked to my homie who painted my Suburban and he said he will bring it up at his meeting this Sunday and they would try to make it.  He is from Royal Cruisers.
> *


RIGHT ON JOHN :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2006, 11:57 AM~5816594
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...





how about the rest of san jo clubs?


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 21 2006, 11:54 AM~5816964
> *how about the rest of san jo clubs?
> *


Yeah, were supposed to support one anothers club events. At least that's what I think.


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2006, 08:46 PM~5813953
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


nasty will be there


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

i,ll be there in the cadi reppin (RAGZ 2 ENVY) you know i gotta support the (east side) homies. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Jul 21 2006, 06:17 PM~5818864
> *i,ll be there in the cadi reppin (RAGZ 2 ENVY) you know i gotta support the (east side) homies. :biggrin:
> *


for sho


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nasty84_@Jul 21 2006, 04:41 PM~5818283
> *nasty will be there
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
????


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 21 2006, 02:40 PM~5817465
> *Yeah, were supposed to support one anothers club events.  At least that's what I think.
> *


I AGREE.... YOU US WE SUPPORT ALL OF SAN JO AND THE LOWRIDER CAUSE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJ ALLDAY_@Jul 21 2006, 06:50 AM~5815537
> *Come on George! you dont even drink    plus you know wheat beer is the choice of beer for the club :biggrin: HEFEWEIZEN :twak:
> *


real german hefeweizen or the crappy ****** imitation?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 21 2006, 10:40 PM~5820543
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


GoodFellas


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
????????????


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2006, 12:07 AM~5820829
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 21 2006, 10:38 PM~5820749
> *GoodFellas
> *


fuck yeah!!!bring on the chelas!!!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HOPE EVERYBODYS READY FOR A GOOD AS TIME


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WUS UP DOM?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

> *62bird  Yesterday, 10:50 PM
> 
> QUOTE(SJ ALLDAY @ Jul 21 2006, 06:50 AM)
> Come on George! you dont even drink    plus you know wheat beer is the choice of beer for the club  HEFEWEIZEN
> ...


U know is the crappy ****** imitation SJ ALLDAY=****** :0 
the reason I don't drink with the club cause u guys are to young and don't know anything on how to drink a beer :0 :biggrin:  

Ralph and 62 Bird they know that real men drink Tecates :biggrin:


----------



## arturo (Jul 22, 2006)

what up ralph. ill be there for shure. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by arturo_@Jul 22 2006, 01:41 PM~5822411
> *what up ralph. ill be there for shure. :biggrin:
> *


what up :biggrin: right on homie


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 22 2006, 07:10 AM~5821133
> *U know is the crappy ****** imitation SJ ALLDAY=****** :0
> the reason I don't drink with the club cause u guys are to young and don't know anything on how to drink a beer :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
??????????


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 22 2006, 03:43 PM~5822976
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


*Drinking beers with the fellas, Sounds go to me! Uniques will be there :thumbsup: *


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 22 2006, 06:10 AM~5821133
> *U know is the crappy ****** imitation SJ ALLDAY=****** :0
> the reason I don't drink with the club cause u guys are to young and don't know anything on how to drink a beer :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


the only reason 62 bird drinks mexican beer is because it keeps his family employed :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i wont be able to make it, i gotta dj on that day for my family event


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> the only reason 62 bird drinks mexican beer is because it keeps his family employed :0
> [/quot
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Jul 23 2006, 05:25 PM~5828277
> *i wont be able to make it, i gotta dj on that day for my family event
> *


its all good matt well make sure to throw acouple of chelas back 4 u


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

hopefully a few of us will be out there thats if i dont go campn gotta do that family thang but im sure ill make it by .......... :thumbsup:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 22 2006, 06:10 AM~5821133
> *U know is the crappy ****** imitation SJ ALLDAY=****** :0
> the reason I don't drink with the club cause u guys are to young and don't know anything on how to drink a beer :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



To young hu! Its ok, I wouldn’t want you to stain your dentures with some strong beer old man! Alcohol is alcohol to me! I drink anything! i didint know that there was a wrong way to drink a beer :buttkick: Just like there is now wrong way to eat a Resse's! :nono: Wizard408SJHL= Sr. citizen :biggrin:


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 21 2006, 10:50 PM~5820582
> *real german hefeweizen or the crappy ****** imitation?
> *


Hey anything with alchole is good to me! Especially on a hot ass day!


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

[/QUOTE]SJALLDAY
To young hu! Its ok, I wouldn’t want you to stain your dentures with some strong beer old man! Alcohol is alcohol to me! I drink anything! i didint know that there was a wrong way to drink a beer Just like there is now wrong way to eat a Resse's! Wizard408SJHL= Sr. citizen


> :roflmao: waz up Curtis how was the BBQ yesterday


----------



## SJ ALLDAY (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 24 2006, 08:01 AM~5831426


SJALLDAY
To young hu! Its ok, I wouldn’t want you to stain your dentures with some strong beer old man! Alcohol is alcohol to me! I drink anything! i didint know that there was a wrong way to drink a beer Just like there is now wrong way to eat a Resse's! Wizard408SJHL= Sr. citizen


> *
> :roflmao:  waz up Curtis how was the BBQ yesterday
> *


It was too hot bro, I really did not want to go! but I had to. No one really showed up, how was ur trip? bet it was cool over there.
U got your plaque right?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:biggrin: YUP it was 100f in Santa Cruz

EASTSIDE RIDERS BBQ GOIN DOWN IN 2 WEEKS 
:biggrin: :worship: EAST SIDE RIDERS CAR CLUB


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big sleeps_@Jul 24 2006, 03:51 AM~5830848
> *hopefully a few of us will be out there thats if i dont go campn gotta do that family thang  but im sure ill make it by .......... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jul 24 2006, 10:16 AM~5831823
> *:biggrin: YUP it was 100f in Santa Cruz
> 
> EASTSIDE RIDERS BBQ GOIN DOWN IN 2 WEEKS
> ...


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

I hope it cools down by then


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hopefully not too much. these nights have been nice. the days do need to be just a little more bearable tho...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 24 2006, 12:05 AM~5830685
> *its all good matt well make sure to throw acouple of chelas back 4 u
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

What's up Ralph? Hey, are the 520's for the toss going to be 13's and are they new? If so, I might toss them in the back of my truck. :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K 


11 more days!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUAN EZ (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 25 2006, 09:44 AM~5838948
> *What's up Ralph?  Hey, are the 520's for the toss going to be 13's and are they new?  If so, I might toss them in the back of my truck. :biggrin:  :biggrin: J/K
> 11 more days!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL YEAH THEY NEW BUT THERE BLEMS I MYTE BE RAFFLEING OFF A SET OF 5.20S AT THE BBQ ,1 1/2 WHITE WALL


----------



## JUAN EZ (Aug 16, 2005)

O SNAP IM ON THE WRONG SCREEN NAME THIS IS MY BOYS LOL


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUAN EZ_@Jul 25 2006, 02:57 PM~5840954
> *LOL YEAH THEY NEW BUT THERE BLEMS I MYTE BE RAFFLEING OFF A SET OF 5.20S AT THE BBQ ,1 1/2 WHITE WALL
> *



Cool, I'm down to buy raffle tickets.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

looks like a good turn out i think im going to collect all the cans that are left after the bbq lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

i just got a coupon were they pay $1.00/lb on the cans lmao!!
with my luck every one will bring bottles


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 26 2006, 07:41 PM~5848602
> *i just got a coupon  were they pay  $1.00/lb on the cans lmao!!
> with my luck every one will bring bottles
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 26 2006, 06:41 PM~5848602
> *i just got a coupon  were they pay  $1.00/lb on the cans lmao!!
> with my luck every one will bring bottles
> *




18 pack from Rite Aid-CANS Homie!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Jul 27 2006, 08:09 AM~5851722
> *18 pack from Rite Aid-CANS Homie!!!! :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yeah theirs my 1st quarter lol


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 27 2006, 09:30 AM~5851836
> *yeah theirs my 1st quarter lol
> *



I meant 18 $$ Cha ching $$!!!


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 95Tealtown127 (Jul 6, 2006)

TTT..ESR


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95Tealtown127_@Jul 27 2006, 10:35 PM~5856362
> *TTT..ESR
> *


----------



## 95Tealtown127 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ralph Just getting the hang of this thing bro...LOL You can put a check by my name homie I got what I was supposed to get. Now you can let Rub so he aint sweating me...LOL


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 95Tealtown127_@Jul 27 2006, 11:33 PM~5856700
> *Ralph Just getting the hang of this thing bro...LOL You can put a check by my name homie I got what I was supposed to get. Now you can let Rub so he aint sweating me...LOL
> *


cool 4 sho dom i let him know today


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt 
4 
the
beer
chug 
contest 
 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

how many are going to need menudo the next day so i can set up my stand lol


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2006, 05:17 PM~5865514
> *how many are going to need menudo the next day so i can set up my stand lol
> *


oooooooowwwwweeeeeeee now u talkin. ill be the first one in line lol


----------



## candylac93 (Jun 25, 2006)

CALI LIFE WILL BE THERE


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*Hey Fellas, it there something you like us to bring to the BBQ besides ourselfs & the rides? :biggrin: Let us know because next weekend is going to be FUCKIN ON!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *

*Will there be a little dippin happening on the BLVD Saturday Night? :dunno: It would make for a kool ending on a Killer day!!*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: Should be good


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Jul 30 2006, 10:57 AM~5868241
> *Hey Fellas, it there something you like us to bring to the BBQ besides ourselfs & the rides?  :biggrin:  Let us know because next weekend  is going to be FUCKIN ON!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Will there be a little dippin happening on the BLVD Saturday Night? :dunno: It would make for a kool ending on a Killer day!!
> *


well have everything covered food, drinks, and desert  so yeah just bring your ranflas and your stomaches cause well have food for days :biggrin: 
as far as for takin a dip u better belive it well be out there


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

wus up carlos, lou you guys gettin ready?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT 
CALI LIFE
?????????


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 30 2006, 11:17 PM~5872335
> *wus up carlos, lou you guys gettin ready?
> *


yup :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hope to be :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2006, 09:18 AM~5873966
> *hope to be :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Jul 31 2006, 02:35 PM~5876151
> *
> *


have my shit back in my trunk.

ttt


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 31 2006, 02:37 PM~5876166
> *have my shit back in my trunk.
> 
> ttt
> *


 :biggrin: yeah so you can be hoppin like 81 hustle


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 30 2006, 11:18 PM~5872340
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


Blvd Kings.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT 
CALI LIFE
BLVD KINGS
?????????


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

lifes finest should be there


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Aug 1 2006, 01:30 AM~5879904
> *lifes finest should be there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2006, 08:43 PM~5878387
> *Blvd Kings.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT 
CALI LIFE
BLVD KINGS
LIFES FINEST
LAYMLOW
???????????


----------



## EL MOOSE (Mar 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 1 2006, 02:09 AM~5880012
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## StreetLow_Girl (Jun 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 1 2006, 02:09 AM~5880012
> *SHARKSIDE
> BAY BOSES
> 408RYDERS
> ...



StreetLow familia . . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

WTF ever happened to da Flyer ?? all I see is a red x on page 1 :ugh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

SHARKSIDE
BAY BOSES
408RYDERS
DUKES
IMPALAS (JOE) CENTRAL CAL
VIEJITOS 
BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS 
LUXURIOUS
RAGZ2ENVY
NASTY 84
SOCIOS
BIG MIKE
GOODFELLAS
ARTURO
UNIQUES
PARLAMENT 
CALI LIFE
BLVD KINGS
LIFES FINEST
LAYMLOW
STREET LOW FAMILIA


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:   .

It's gonna be a good one.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

2 AND 1/2 DAYS LEFT :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 3 2006, 11:17 AM~5896001
> *2 AND 1/2 DAYS LEFT  :biggrin:
> *



Where are the Tecate girls? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 3 2006, 02:50 PM~5896947
> *Where are the Tecate girls? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I HAVE NO PICS BUT THELL BE THERE


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 3 2006, 01:27 PM~5897236
> *I HAVE NO PICS BUT THELL BE THERE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

update:
all though the beer will be free u must donate or tip the tecate girls at least $1.00 for example if u gettin 5 beers donate at least 3 bucks.these ladys will be gettin paid on tips....but everything else will be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!
uffin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 3 2006, 10:17 PM~5900363
> *update:
> all though the beer will be free u must donate or tip the tecate girls at least $1.00  for example if  u gettin 5 beers donate at least 3 bucks.these ladys will be gettin paid on tips....but everything else will be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> uffin:
> *


*KOOL 
:thumbsup: *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 3 2006, 09:17 PM~5900363
> *update:
> all though the beer will be free u must donate or tip the tecate girls at least $1.00  for example if  u gettin 5 beers donate at least 3 bucks.these ladys will be gettin paid on tips....but everything else will be free!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> uffin:
> *



how much for them to open it and keep them coming :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

SEE EVERYBODY MANANA


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 4 2006, 09:51 PM~5905700
> *SEE EVERYBODY MANANA
> *


 :thumbsup: 
just got done cleannin the ride and on the way home blow a header gasket :angry: so my shit is loud as fuck right now lol.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

but ill still out there reppin


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i wont be able to make the picnic, but hopefully i'll see yo guys out on the strip


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 5 2006, 12:22 AM~5906490
> *i wont be able to make the picnic, but hopefully i'll see yo guys out on the strip
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

what up ralph this is lucky met you at the car wash (64 impala) see you guys tommorrow


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Sorry I couldnt make it! :angry: 
I had to work.which is where I am at right now.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 5 2006, 11:25 AM~5908147
> *Sorry I couldnt make it! :angry:
> I had to work.which is where I am at right now.
> *


make that money bro. 




















































































































so you can pay off your bet :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

IM STUCK DOING YARD WORK FOR A PARTY TONIGHT WELL U GUYS ARE EATING SOME BBQ :angry:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

IM STUCK AT WORK BUT IM SURE ILL SEE YOU ALL TAKING A DIP LATER!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bivos 64 (Apr 15, 2006)

MUCH PROPS AN LOVE TO EASTSIDE RIDERS YOUR BBQ WAS COOL AS HELL IT WAS AGOOD TURNOUT. BLVD KINGS SAN JO C.C. BIVOS64


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2006, 06:26 PM~5909362
> *BIG THANKS TO EAST SIDE RIDERS....WHO DIDNT MAKE IT...YOUR LOST :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

yeah very good turn out big props to eastside ryder 


p.s. this is the guy that got rearended in the 64  nothing major hopefully fixed by next weekend


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS FOR SHOWING US SUPPORT .IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALOT OF BROTHERHOOD LOVE WAS BEING SHOWN BY ALOT OF CLUBS. I HOPE YOU GUYS ALL HAD A GOOD TIME AND FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT MAKE IT YOUR LOSS....ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FROM THE EAST SIDE RIDER FAMILIA.... uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 5 2006, 10:06 PM~5910527
> *FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS FOR SHOWING US SUPPORT .IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT ALOT OF BROTHERHOOD LOVE WAS BEING SHOWN BY ALOT OF CLUBS. I HOPE YOU GUYS ALL HAD A GOOD TIME AND FOR THOSE THAT DIDNT MAKE IT YOUR LOSS....ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU FROM THE EAST SIDE RIDER FAMILIA.... uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

good turn out uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 6 2006, 03:17 PM~5913353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that boy was buzzin good and was at the park for less than 5 min.s :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

yeah he was lol


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Much Love to EastSide Riders for the invatation to the BBQ! :thumbsup: Food was Good and the Beer was COLD!!!!!!! We had a GREAT TIME. For all the clubs that were not able to make the BBQ, YOU ALL MISSED OUT BIG TIME :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Aug 6 2006, 11:46 PM~5915751
> *Much Love to  EastSide Riders for the invatation to the BBQ!  :thumbsup: Food was Good and the Beer was COLD!!!!!!! We had a GREAT TIME. For all the clubs that were not able to make the BBQ, YOU ALL MISSED OUT BIG TIME  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

